# MAC - Miss Piggy for MAC - November 2011



## LMD84 (Oct 23, 2011)

Place all your *Miss Piggy for MAC* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
	Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​ 





 


  	Check out the *Miss Piggy for MAC** discussion* for the latest spicy dish: MAC and Miss Piggy Discussion


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 6, 2011)

For comparison purposes, from left to right: Feeling Flush blush, Liberty of London e/s, Feather Pink e/s, Miss Piggy Pink e/s

  	(full review on the Miss Piggy Thread)


----------

